# Nail grinder



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you use a nail grinder on your dogs ? 

If so what make do you have ? do you think it works well ? 
Have you used it on other dogs ( bigger dogs ) 

Thanks Sara


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Sara
I use my granddads dremel drill that was left wen he passed it works amazing lotus doesn't like it I need to see now shes older if shell take it daisy has never had any problems with it (until I caught her tail in it so I recommend putting the lc in a sock) so I'm slowly getting er use to it now!!

With bigger dogs you need a coarser wheel on it xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A grinder is all I use on Brody. I wouldn't touch him with clippers since his nails are jet black and I like to keep them very short. I grind his nails once a week. It literally takes about 2 seconds per nail and they are done.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a Dremmel as well. I purchased mine thru Petedge about 2 years ago. My dogs do wonderfully in letting me trim their nails. I love it. I let me friend borrow it for her big dog to see how she would do....she said she did fine


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

Think I'm going to buy one asap ... 


Sara :coolwink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

80 Piece Rotary Tool Kit - Rotary Tools - Power Tools
This one works great!! Kristi (flipped stars) told me about it and I got one as well. 
Annnd it's only 10 bucks, unbelievable!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> 80 Piece Rotary Tool Kit - Rotary Tools - Power Tools
> This one works great!! Kristi (flipped stars) told me about it and I got one as well.
> Annnd it's only 10 bucks, unbelievable!!


I use this one too.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks cheryl , going to see what I can find in the UK


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I use pedipaws on my doxie, it works pretty well and he doesn't mind at all. my chi's don't seem to like the sound tho.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep Peebo doesnt want anything to do with it, its the noise it makes he wont stay still once I turn it on he also hates the vacuum cleaner!! lol


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

If you find a good one in the UK let me know! I've read reviews on pedipaws and everyone says it is not that good, and Cici absolutely hates me going near her nails so I have to get one that works really fast and easy!


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought one a lil over 2 years ago, it's the Pedi Paw brand. I thought it would be perfect for Mags. I thought wrong. If she even sees me with it in my hand, she'll go into hiding. Our German Shorthair Pointer has allowed me to use it on her though. I don't normally use it on her though cause her nails grow so fast and it takes so long to get hers done down.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i really need one too is that the one on tv thanks


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the one I have. I absolutely LOVE it. I have a 9 yo maltese and he actually let me trim him his nails the other day. I have never tried before since the groomer has always done him. It does make a slight humming sound but not bad. 

PetEdge: Dremel Mini Mite 2-Speed Cordless Nail Grinder


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

I use a pet dremel for mine:

Dremel Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool (761-030; 7,000/14,000 RPM): Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Its brilliant, I even use it for the parrots nails


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

My roommate has pugs. She tried the Pedi-Paws and it was awful. Pugs' nails are VERY strong, and it just didn't do the job. Then she tried the Peticure...similar name but completely different brand, and it was MUCH better. Way more power, quieter, and it did a good job. So much so that I ordered and have been using the Peticure Petite, a smaller version of what she has. I like that it has a nail guard on it (unlike the Dremel or others pictured in this thread) so there's no chance I can grind anything other than their nails!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Chiva said:


> I use a pet dremel for mine:
> 
> Dremel Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool (761-030; 7,000/14,000 RPM): Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> Its brilliant, I even use it for the parrots nails


Dremel is a excellent tool will give you many many years of service! I have one my dad gave me thats over 20 years old and still works perfect.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh i had the pedipaws one i gave it too my sister just before xmas as it just sat in the cubboard i prefer too clip the nails much quicker!


----------

